# Question about shrimp boil



## late bloomer (Oct 12, 2010)

I will be making my second attempt at a shrimp boil. I have a 42 quart cooker. In order to get some flavorful (not so spicy as to make you need to wipe yo butt with a snow cone the next day) shrimp and potatoes, how much liquid and/or powder Zatarains type of crab boil seasoning would I need? 
(I have 8 ounces of liquid and about 2 pounds of powdered stuff).


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

My favorite way to boil shrimp is.
prepare your shrimp boil with seasoning as much as you like. Add a few lemons and a couple of cans of beer. Heat it to a boil then let it stand for an hour or so. Pour the seasoned mixture into a cooler and add a bag of ice. Fill the boil pot with the correct amount of water and add a full pound of sea salt. Boil the shrimp in the salt water. When they are done….about a minute or so…..dunk them in the icy slurry of seasoned water. They will soak up the seasoning and stop cooking immediately. All my friends say it makes the best boiled shrimp they ever ate. Cooler of seasoned water has to be an icy slurry.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

How much shrimp are you cooking? That will determine how much spice.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

I’m gonna try that. Makes sense.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Cooling the pot. I guess you could take them out and put them in ice. I always toss 40 lbs or so of ice on my crawfish and maybe 20 lbs of ice on shrimp.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Boardfeet said:


> My favorite way to boil shrimp is.
> prepare your shrimp boil with seasoning as much as you like. Add a few lemons and a couple of cans of beer. Heat it to a boil then let it stand for an hour or so. Pour the seasoned mixture into a cooler and add a bag of ice. Fill the boil pot with the correct amount of water and add a full pound of sea salt. Boil the shrimp in the salt water. When they are done….about a minute or so…..dunk them in the icy slurry of seasoned water. They will soak up the seasoning and stop cooking immediately. All my friends say it makes the best boiled shrimp they ever ate. Cooler of seasoned water has to be an icy slurry.


way to much trouble for the "thank you's" i get when i cook something for a crowd.
jack


----------



## late bloomer (Oct 12, 2010)

MrFish said:


> How much shrimp are you cooking? That will determine how much spice.


We bought 25 lbs. Not sure if we’re going to cook it all at once. I’d guess 15 lbs in one batch/10 lbs in second batch.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I like the boil bags for spice because it is foolproof. Otherwise, season to your taste. I cook it outside, throw a cut up lemon and a bag of the shrimp boil, bring to boil, put red potatoes in for about 15 min, then the corn for about 10 min, Make sure the potatoes are done. Last is shrimp that I throw in for about 2-3 min. I immediately drain and ice down because if the shrimp keeps cooking, it gets tough. This usually turns out pretty good and is easy.


----------



## late bloomer (Oct 12, 2010)

Well guys thank you for your replies. We bought way too much shrimp (ended up using about 12 pounds for around 20 people) but I think it was a success. I Added mushrooms at the same time as the potatoes, and some folks thought it made the mushrooms too spicy. Also, I cooked the sausage on the grill to accommodate a vegan family member (sausage went on the grill). I will continue to play with the recipe until I reach a perfect balance.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Shrooms can go in right before the shrimp. They dont take long to cook, unless you liked that spice level.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I like to add a citrus taste to the pot, crawfish, crabs or shrimp.
Lemon Juice, Orange Juice and Pineapple caned slices (DO NOT EAT THE PINEAPLE )


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

I boil old bay in the least amount of water i can boil the shrimp in before adding the shrimp then cool them with ice but not submerged where the seasoning washes off .


----------

